

How I created Airbnb before Airbnb and travelled the world for 10 years - Lucadg
http://www.adormo.com/blog/various/how-i-created-airbnb-before-airbnb-and-travelled-the-world-for-10-years/

======
NamTaf
This emphasises precisely why it's not just having the idea that makes the
difference. Execution is the secret sauce, not the original idea. All kinds of
people will arrive at the idea and never progress it, so don't bet big on an
idea alone without the implementation to back it up.

It's not unlike the phenomenon of independent parties arriving at the same
discovery within very close periods of time. The idea itself is often
relatively easy - it's the hard work to prove the idea that makes all the
difference.

~~~
Lucadg
(OP here) yes, my execution was aimed at keeping it alive, not making it big.
The idea itself was not enough to make it big. There was a time when growth
was actually getting out of hand, but the financial crisis of 2008 stopped
that.

